# good vis



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

November 2010


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very Clear indeed!
Not to be rude, but next time point the camera in one direction and count to 10 before reframing, It always seem like too long until you get back and watch the video.....and say "that clip would have been really cool if I had stayed on that spot about 3 seconds longer."
What camera? GOPRO?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Seems like a lot of other people need to see more video's like this. Can't seem to find those darn ARS! Seems like the only thing they won't eat are big triggers.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

how many did u shoot? Those rigger look big.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Was that an endangered Red Snapper? Rare sighting, indeed.


----------

